# Does anybody know the difference between Foal and Colt?



## PURE SPANISH HORSE (May 18, 2011)

Dear Horse Lovers,

Does anybody know the difference between foal and Colt?

Thank you


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

A foal is a baby horse, a colt is a male baby horse.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeppers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PURE SPANISH HORSE (May 18, 2011)

*Thank You!*

Thank you Gaelgirl!!!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Foal = General term for a baby under 1. Male/Female
Yearling = Baby in the there 2nd year of life. (so they would be a year old) Male/Female
Colt = Male horse under the age of 4, unless gelded then he is called a gelding.
Filly = Female horse under the age of 4.
Philly = short for philidelphia or a really tasty sub.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

myhorsesonador said:


> Philly = short for philidelphia or a really tasty *sub*.


That would be a hoggie.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> That would be a hoggie.


We have Philly cheese steak subs here.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

iridehorses said:


> That would be a hoggie.


We have hoagies in Minnesota . . .


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

myhorsesonador said:


> We have Philly cheese steak subs here.


There is the difference - in Philly, you don't have to say "Philly Cheese Steak" - it's redundant.

When I lived in Westchester County, NY (where I was born), we called them "wedges" - it's the only place in the country that calls them by that name.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

iridehorses said:


> There is the difference - in Philly, you don't have to say "Philly Cheese Steak" - it's redundant.
> 
> When I lived in Westchester County, NY (where I was born), we called them "wedges" - it's the only place in the country that calls them by that name.


well I'm sorry I tried to make a joke and every one had to get all tecknical. In FL if it goes between bread then it is a sub.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

myhorsesonador said:


> well I'm sorry I tried to make a joke and every one had to get all tecknical. In FL if it goes between bread then it is a sub.


I got a good giggle out of it! :lol:


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

I was amused, and we call them philly cheese steaks all other large sandwiches are called grinders.


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

They are subs in central Illinois


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

myhorsesonador said:


> well I'm sorry I tried to make a joke and every one had to get all tecknical. In FL if it goes between bread then it is a sub.


_Well, to get _technical_, if it is inbetween bread, then it is a sandwich. _



_Foal--baby horse up to 6 months._
_Filly--Girl horse under 4 years_
_Colt--Boy horse under 4 years, unless he has been "debrained"._


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> That would be a hoggie.


no you'r all wrong...... it would be a "inmahbelly" :wink:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

myhorsesonador said:


> Foal = General term for a baby under 1. Male/Female
> Yearling = Baby in the there 2nd year of life. (so they would be a year old) Male/Female
> Colt = Male horse under the age of 4, unless gelded then he is called a gelding.
> Filly = Female horse under the age of 4.
> Philly = short for philidelphia or a really tasty sub.


This pretty much.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

This thread just keeps getting sillier!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

VelvetsAB said:


> _Well, to get _technical_, if it is inbetween bread, then it is a sandwich. _



Not if it is between buns....of any kind.:wink:


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Its not hot dog/hamburger bread, they are buns. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

myhorsesonador said:


> well I'm sorry I tried to make a joke and every one had to get all tecknical. In FL if it goes between bread then it is a sub.


Yes us Florida people call them subs lol! 
I found you joke very funny lol!!

Philly:rofl:


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Foal = baby horse
Colt = Male baby horse
Filly not philly = female baby horse


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I was wonder how this thread could possibly be 3 pages long. Apparently we went a little off topic!

=)

my 2 cents; if it uses _slices_ of bread, then it's a "sandwich."
if it's on (in?) a long tubular type roll, it's a "sub" (or possibly a hoggie - no wait, I think a "hoggie" is the _kind_ of bread that a "sub" is made with... oh never mind, I don't know what I'm talking about.)

lol


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, it was all worth a laugh!! You are all hilarious!!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Reiterin said:


> I was wonder how this thread could possibly be 3 pages long. Apparently we went a little off topic!
> 
> =)
> 
> ...



And anything round are buns...some call them sliders.

And it is all Iride's fault...you know when you get old and the memory goes south............


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Going back the OP's question. 

I can understand the confusion. A lot of older American books refer to foals of both gender as 'colt', with then clarification such as 'horse colt'. Off the top of my head, I can clearly remember Flicka being referred to as Rocket's colt, and also a reference to a 'colt' in Misty that was a filly too.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Spyder said:


> And it is all Iride's fault...you know when you get old and the memory goes south............


Exactly ... I followed my memory south from PA. And speaking of bread, you can't get a good Keiser roll down here.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

That's ok...when I was younger I used to think that a pony was a baby horse  hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> That's ok...when I was younger I used to think that a pony was a baby horse  hehe
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Omg ditto here, I also thought that all flea bitten grey's were arabians because the horse I was riding was a flea bitten arabian. The workings of a 6 year old mind *shakes head*:lol:


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Katze said:


> no you'r all wrong...... it would be a "inmahbelly" :wink:


Hahahahahahaha! Got that right!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

_That's ok...when I was younger I used to think that a pony was a baby horse  hehe

_I know some adults that still think that! Before my foal was born, people kept asking if my mare had her "pony" yet. All I could think of was "I sure hope not, I'm hoping for a horse!" :lol:


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

^ ****


----------

